# Paracord Prong Collar Covers



## MM1234 (Dec 21, 2015)

Does anyone know of a tutorial on how to do this? I got a prong collar, got my paracord, got my buckles...I just need a tutorial now! I'm going to make a regular paracord collar first just to get a feel for it. But I don't want to pay a lot of $$ to get my prong collar wrapped in paracord if I can do it myself. I have found a million tutorials on how to make a regular dog collar with paracord but haven't been successful in finding one for wrapping a prong. Anyone know how or knows of a tutorial?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Following. I have prong collars and I have paracord, but I never even thought about doing a cover for them. It would make them easier to tell apart anyway.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

oooh - following! I never even knew that was a possibility. What a great idea!


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm glad I piqued the interest of a few! I think I am going to make a regular collar first to get a feel for it. Then I am going to wing it & try to do my prong collar. If I am successful, I will post a tutorial! ?

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## malpre (May 31, 2015)

It should be very easy! The prongs become your core, so you will only need the two strands that you'll be tying, instead of the two "active" strands that are being tied plus the two core strands that you tie around. Just find the middle of your long piece of paracord (estimate about 1-2 feet per inch of prong, and then add even more for safety), and set it on the first prong, and start tying. There's probably a youtube tutorial out there for this too. Lots of people cover the straps of their backpacks with paracord, which is the same principle.


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 21, 2015)

I was thinking along the same lines as well. Hopefully, I can figure this out! 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I just looked it up on Google and that looks really good. I know in the Doberman forum, they have someone that makes covers for them but this looks like a way better idea. May try it myself although I seldom use the collar now.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I asked my mom (who is crafty and who is retired so has time to spare) if she wanted to try making a paracord wrap for Eva's prong collar. Mom thought it would be fun and this is what she came up with--

best video she found for showing how the weave works (not on a prong, just the weave she used)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWY8MPfKNKc&feature=youtu.be

Here's how she started the weave on the prong. She tried just two strands first and that was way too loose and didn't look like a "collar" style weave




















And here's the end result














She heat sealed the ends with an artist's style heat gun after backbraiding them, she said a lighter got too hot on the metal so it couldn't be handled


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks! I'm doing this tonight! 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

Thanks. I may have to try this. I think the prong collar carries a certain, out of control monster dog, stigma and this looks like it would help with that.


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 21, 2015)

OK, you all have been fun to talk to about this. I found a You Tube video that demo'd the same weave as the example above. So I took the plunge & was pleasantly surprised at how easy & fast I got this done. 


















I have seen Etsy vendors & other websites offer this service & they are charging $30+ to wrap paracord around the prong collar. Trust me when I tell you that you will save lots of $$ doing it yourself. 

Thanks to all of you for participating in this thread. I plan on making a tutorial with my niece's help, she's really good at video editing. 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

That's really a neat - those look awesome! 
Does the collar fit the same after? Does it still cinch and are the prongs still exposed? I wouldn't mind "softening" the prongs a bit.
I wanna try it now


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

This is awesome! I totally need to do this. How long is your prong and how much paracord did it take? I just ordered some for other projects, but I may need to get some for prong collars now.


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 21, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> This is awesome! I totally need to do this. How long is your prong and how much paracord did it take? I just ordered some for other projects, but I may need to get some for prong collars now.


My prong is 19" long. I used 1 ft of paracord for each inch. It still works like it is supposed to as well. Functionality was not compromised at all. ?

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 21, 2015)

BellaPup said:


> That's really a neat - those look awesome!
> Does the collar fit the same after? Does it still cinch and are the prongs still exposed? I wouldn't mind "softening" the prongs a bit.
> I wanna try it now


Functionality was not compromised at all. I gave it a test run this morning & it was all good. Now I want to buy lots of prongs!!! Lol! I need more dogs! ?

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffintheairedale (Apr 4, 2016)

This is very interesting to me. I have a new Airedale puppy who is in his second week of obedience training. His school uses the small size prong collars during training and I use them at home in between while working him and taking walks. As a novice to prong collars, I have a few questions:

1. What's the purpose of wrapping them? Less prong exposure, "softer" pinch, etc.?

2. How do you get them off?

3. Do you have to size up a few links?

4. Are you selling them?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Griffintheairedale said:


> This is very interesting to me. I have a new Airedale puppy who is in his second week of obedience training. His school uses the small size prong collars during training and I use them at home in between while working him and taking walks. As a novice to prong collars, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. What's the purpose of wrapping them? Less prong exposure, "softer" pinch, etc.?
> 
> ...


Eeek, prong collars for a puppy class? Since you're a novice to prong collars, the best piece of advice I can give you about them right now is that there is no reason for a prong collar to be the "go-to" collar for a puppy class. If your trainer started all the pups with prongs right from the beginning, that is a big red flag about his/her training methods.

That said, I saw the idea of wrapping them here and thought it would be cute. Strictly decoration.


----------



## Terriermon (Mar 19, 2016)

Great idea! I have no use for these but I support people who use them and don't believe they are cruel. I think they are a better option for people than having their wrists damaged or being pulled into traffic! And when I see a person of small stature walking a large powerful dog, I feel a whole lot better when that dog is wearing a prong collar. I always overhear and read comments by people saying how evil they are and just smh but as with many things involving dogs, people judge by appearance only, so these are a great way to make them more 'fun' kudos to whoever thought of it!


----------



## Griffintheairedale (Apr 4, 2016)

Shell said:


> Griffintheairedale said:
> 
> 
> > This is very interesting to me. I have a new Airedale puppy who is in his second week of obedience training. His school uses the small size prong collars during training and I use them at home in between while working him and taking walks. As a novice to prong collars, I have a few questions:
> ...


He's nearly 6 months old and 46lbs. I highly trust this trainer as he's been part of training my 2 previous dogs. They use the smallest prong collars on all size dogs. I've seen many of his dogs pre and post training and they are happy well-behaved dogs.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

But it's a puppy class, right? So there are presumably younger puppies?


----------



## Mirzam (Jan 17, 2011)

Griffintheairedale said:


> He's nearly 6 months old and 46lbs. I highly trust this trainer as he's been part of training my 2 previous dogs. They use the smallest prong collars on all size dogs. I've seen many of his dogs pre and post training and they are happy well-behaved dogs.


Just so you know, the smaller the prong size the harsher the correction will be. I have nothing against prongs but I wouldn't use one on a dog under a year of age, even then, I would probably wait longer.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Mirzam said:


> Just so you know, the smaller the prong size the harsher the correction will be. I have nothing against prongs but I wouldn't use one on a dog under a year of age, even then, I would probably wait longer.


Yep, the little prongs mean that the same amount of force is applied to a smaller area (than with the larger prongs) and the pinch is tighter. Hurts more, kind of like the difference between jabbing with pencil vs a crayon. 

If a trainer is using prongs on all dogs in a class, regardless of age but its especially a red flag when its a puppy class, it is a sign of outdated training methods which have been improved upon.


----------



## Griffintheairedale (Apr 4, 2016)

ireth0 said:


> But it's a puppy class, right? So there are presumably younger puppies?


No, it's a private 10-week on/off leash program. We do 1 hour per week with a K-9 instructor. She leads the first half of the class, it's then turned over to me with her oversight. I then work with my dog daily until we return the next week. I do 20-30 minutes with him giving tons of breaks and praise.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Shell said:


> Yep, the little prongs mean that the same amount of force is applied to a smaller area (than with the larger prongs) and the pinch is tighter. Hurts more, kind of like the difference between jabbing with pencil vs a crayon.
> 
> If a trainer is using prongs on all dogs in a class, regardless of age but its especially a red flag when its a puppy class, it is a sign of outdated training methods which have been improved upon.


I mean, the business I train out of doesn't allow correction collars of any kind (we only use R+ and P-), but I have nothing against prongs for adult dogs. I would never even consider a prong for any dog under a year and most, if not all, the trainers I have observed and worked with wouldn't consider it either. It has it's place, but not on a puppy, no matter the size.

I have a 40lb six month old and our leash training has gone splendidly without the use of anything other than a regular collar and leash. I have a 60lb, six month old Dogue de Bordeaux in a class who uses a front clip harness, and her owners are extremely pleased with her progress. But back on topic, if I do introduce a prong once my pup has reached adulthood (unlikely, but still) I will definitely be doing this, it's a great idea!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Also following, I have actually seen a few people do this, and I have to say it looks pretty cool!


----------



## Jeremiah1 (Jun 11, 2021)

MM1234 said:


> OK, you all have been fun to talk to about this. I found a You Tube video that demo'd the same weave as the example above. So I took the plunge & was pleasantly surprised at how easy & fast I got this done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So looking forward to the tutorial


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm afraid this thread is five years old and the original poster hasn't been active for some time. I'm closing this to further replies, but feel free to join in any of our current discussions or start a new thread of your own.


----------

